# Cheap parking in liverpool centre



## sorearm (Sep 30, 2006)

thinking of taking a trip over to the pool and wondered if any scousers on urban can giz some advice on cheap parking in the centre (yeah, a contradiction in terms I know lol)

*I'm a former scouser so know the centre pretty ok*

cheers!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 1, 2006)

Free parking at Liverpool Sth Parkway station - very new and very posh - iconic even - and jump on the train into Lime St or the underground.


----------



## anfield (Nov 4, 2006)

Victoria car park by nando's/conservation centre is relatively cheap and right in the middle of town.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 9, 2006)

*Stay a while *

Albert dock 
Park at dock
cross road to Baltic Fleet pub
Get pissed
Check in easy-type hotel next door
paint town red
Collect car later following day after fried breakfast back in the Baltic


----------

